# '67 GTO restoration question



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

Well like the title says I have a '67 GTO I am in the process of restoring. It's not numbers matching and the color combo won't even be right, but I am doing the car for me, not for resale.

Anyways the body just went out for blasting and primer. Once that is done I am going to talk to the guy about where to go from there. I plan on doing the car red and blacking out the engine bay. Well this shop does paint and powdercoat. He suggested powdercoating the engine bay rather than painting it. More durable and if I drop a tool or something it won't hurt it. I don't know if this is a good idea or not. I have never heard of anyone doing this but he says it's pretty common. What do you all think?


----------



## SANDU002 (Oct 13, 2004)

Powder coating is easier to do and as you said, it will not chip when you drop a tool on it. Paint would be more expensive.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum...:seeya: As you can see from my avatar, I have a bit of a 67 project myself...
How does he powdercoat the firewall....:confused I can see having an oven big enough for the inner fenders but what about the core support ? Is he talking just the inners ? Yes, that has become fairly common but he needs to match the gloss to the rest of the compartment or it will look out of place instead of blending.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

He has an oven for curing that is big enough to drive a whole car into.


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

chainboy1 said:


> He has an oven for curing that is big enough to drive a whole car into.


Then P/C the frame too.....arty:


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

The engine compartments were originally all black, anyway. It will probably end up looking pretty correct, and very nice.


----------



## chainboy1 (Oct 16, 2008)

I already have the frame powdercoated and all the suspension components.


----------

